
Keep Gaming Forever to Save Your Brain, Scientists Say - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/39109-video-games-senior-mental-health
======
mikejmoffitt
This might be the most offensive website with regards to layout and ad
density. At least five ads, including one massive top-bar wanted to sell me on
some TV show called "Happy". This website is terrible.

~~~
yesbut
Firefox's Reader View is great for sites like these. Works on mobile too...

